# Shortest Review on Longest Tool . . .



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

I was responsible for the creation of this tool review section and I don't know that I have ever reviewed one so I would like to correct that. 


I bought this thing last year and I love it. Period. End of story. Get one.


----------



## rrich (Jun 24, 2009)

I don't have a use for a 100 inch model however the 48+ inch and 24+ inch devices are very handy. (Different brands)


----------



## jimcro55 (Apr 29, 2010)

*Agree with the review...*

I have the 100 inch model and I use it constantly. When you are dealing with rolls and rolls of wire mesh daily, you need something like this to keep everything in place. Our rolls are usually 60" or 48", so this works great. Def. buy one!


JC

http://www.bwire.com/


----------



## buchhakj (Jul 7, 2010)

very useful tool for sure


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

I also bought one of those (not quite as long however, as I got the 50"vesion) when there was a sale at Rockler.

I am sure I will like it when/if I ever use it.

George


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

It's fantastic for setting up a quick, accurate fence to rout or saw on long projects.


----------

